# cougar dogs on private land



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got a brother that has a cougar tag and we're going to be using dogs to chase cougars near private lands. What happens if our dogs go onto or follow cougar tracks onto private lands that are properly posted? Do we just have to wait for the dogs to come back to us or do we go get them?


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had dogs go onto private before and not sure what the laws are but i just went ahead and retrieved the hounds as long as you don't kill nothing on private.I respect landowners that's why i do try calling them back first.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

I just worry about the dogs getting shot for tresspassing (can dogs tresspass or be shot for tresspassing?) :| . I suppose it would be best to get permission or at least talk to the landowner before hand even if we don't intend to hunt the private land...just in case the dogs can't be stopped.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

flinger said:


> (can dogs tresspass or be shot for tresspassing?)


If the landowner has any type of livestock on the property or has had livestock on the property recently your dogs could be shot without warning and it would be well within the law.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Crap!! :shock: Even if the property isn't fenced? I guess if I was a landowner that had cattle or even was hunting elk or deer or something I would want to shoot the dogs too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

A dog of any type can not be shot just because it couldn't read the sign. The dog or dogs have to be doing something wrong. So the landowner can say they were chasing cattle or ducks and he was protecting them. Usually the land owners would rather you kill the lions off. Just ask for permission to be safe. Good luck


----------

